# expanding foam..



## benandsarah (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok..

So up untill now, I have had a small 2ft viv for my BD - who is now 10" and I have bought a 4ft foot for him.

I LOVE the "rock effect" background you can buy... but I dont love the price tag.. I have seen some peoples vivs on here done with "expanding foam"...

Can someone tell me in lamens terms how the blummin hell you do it!!??!

(or point me to an idiots guide?)


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

ohh bugger there was a few on here a while back let me see if i can dig them up


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/169742-fake-rock-enclosure-image-heavy.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/157636-stenos-new-viv-2.html 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/151561-diy-crested-gecko-terrarium-pic.html

these are my favs


----------



## benandsarah (Apr 13, 2008)

You star... I really appreciate that.
:flrt:


----------



## benandsarah (Apr 13, 2008)

I was worried about the type of paints to use also.

I guess yacht vanish afterwards would sell any toxins away?


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

watch that foam - easiest to do with the viv on its back, 

don't get it on you, it is hell to get off and irritates:blush:

lots of pictures and advice in this thread:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/40612-post-pictures-your-viv.html


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Best to use a foam called 'spraydekor' as it is marine/freshwater fish safe and non toxic when dry.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

anything that states its non toxic would be ok though wouldnt it? some people have used outdoor waterproof pva sealant - whats this like?


----------



## kinger88 (Aug 1, 2008)

Aparently PVA's not suitable for high humididy vivs but is fine for low humidity
If you have high humidity you have to use silicone or maybe epoxy resin? Not too sure on the second one


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

kinger88 said:


> Aparently PVA's not suitable for high humididy vivs but is fine for low humidity.


Myself and lots of other dart frogs have used the pva method, and no problem with mine yet (one has been high humidity for a yr+). 

I have used silicone method as well- I prefer it, but it uses massive amounts of the stuff to do big vivs! If your near bucks, berks, surrey i'll happily build backgrounds for ppl. Few of mine in the above show us yer viv post.

If doing it DIY, I use the expanding foam with the tick on the tin and blue lid (cant remember the make), its safe as contains no fire retardents, and has been 50% free on tin for past few times i've bought it. For silicone, there a guy on flebay in dorsit, think he's called marine keeper or similar (his sales picture is tubes infront of a marine tank). does great deals on aquarium silicone. Think I paid about £3.50 a tube for the big ones.


----------

